# Advice on slug barrel for 390



## bertro (Sep 1, 2006)

Can anyone direct me to a source for a slug barrel for my 390.And also I would like for some imput from anyone who has shot this setup.Thank you.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.gunsamerica.com/guns/976645124.htm


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

I have used the 390 in 12 gauge with the rifled slug barrel (I believe hastings manufactured it?) I use Federal 2.75" slugs with the 1 oz barnes expander slug. I have killed 9 or 10 deer from 10 to 110 yards, and accuracy with that combo is great. I tapped a scope into the receiver, and so far the aluminum has held without question.

I sight mine in for 100 yards and can hold 3" groups off of a sandbag. My only concern for the gun is that the slug barrel is really thin gauge steel, and looks like it could get damaged easily if dropped. Let me know if you have questions!


----------

